# NEGATIVE RESULT!



## bat1 (Dec 7, 2004)

My DP and I are new to this site so first of all hello to you all. I have just undergone a testicular biopsy and unfortunately the results have come back negative. Understandably this has left us devastated and don't know which way to turn next.   We were wondering if there was anybody out there who has/is going through the same thing? How on earth do you decide?


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Hun
Welcome to the site.
So sorry to hear of your recent negative biopsy result, maybe you could pop over to the Factors in Male Infertility board to see if any of the ladies (or gents) there have been through a similiar situation and can give you any advuice about their experiences.
Wishing you the best of luck
Chick


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello,

Im afraid that I cannot offer you any advice, but I just wanted to let you know that I have found so much support here myself. Everyone is so lovely. I hope that you find the information that you are looking for and that you are able to make a decision that is right for you both.

Wishing you lots of luck in your future, whatever you decide.



love Kty xxxxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Welcome to FF Bat1,
Sorry to hear your news but take courage and comfort from all of us on FF. There is a section devoted to men so please feel free to use it. You'll find that unfortunately you are not alone with this problem but you will also find so much supoport from FF that you will not know what to do with it all.
Love
Welshy and Steve1


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Bat1 

Welcome to ff as all the girls have said there is a male section and i find it very helpful sending you a big   hope to chat soon 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## bat1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi All

Thank you for your kind words and messages of support. I will go to the mens section and seek some help. GOOD LUCK TO US ALL!!


----------

